# Instant pay



## Brian Rasmussen (Feb 14, 2017)

Finished driving last night and do instant pay and it tells me "having trouble connecting to uber servers" today it is still doing this, anyone else having a problem. ..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Brian Rasmussen said:


> Finished driving last night and do instant pay and it tells me "having trouble connecting to uber servers" today it is still doing this, anyone else having a problem. ..


They kick me off of instant pay for almost a week about a month ago go, saying there was some type of security risk between my driver account and rider account.


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

I just got this crap


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> They kick me off of instant pay for almost a week about a month ago go, saying there was some type of security risk between my driver account and rider account.


I got th same crap


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Adav said:


> I got th same crap


They would not give me a reason why I would assume maybe it was because I was using my Bank of America debit card for both my rider and my driver account,

I know do the following:
Wells Fargo debit card for my old Rider account,

B of A debit card for my driver Rider account,

American Express Serve card for my direct deposit,

And for instant pay i use the Uber go bank card,

After that change uber is not giving me any more problems..


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> They would not give me a reason why I would assume maybe it was because I was using my Bank of America debit card for both my rider and my driver account,
> 
> I know do the following:
> Wells Fargo debit card for my old Rider account,
> ...


I see what is happening. Uber wants people to use their Go Bank Card card but people will not do this...willingly. They'd rather use their own debit cards, so suddenly there will be errors of this nature so they'd have no other choice BUT to use Uber's Go Bank Card.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MrMikeNC said:


> I see what is happening. Uber wants people to use their Go Bank Card card but people will not do this...willingly. They'd rather use their own debit cards, so suddenly there will be errors of this nature so they'd have no other choice BUT to use Uber's Go Bank Card.


I would like to think that is not the case, but it is starting to look that way..


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I would like to think that is not the case, but it is starting to look that way..


But why specifically Bank of America I wonder? Its my understanding its not happening to other banks, though BB&T's five card holders haven't weighed in yet...


----------



## audihenry (Mar 17, 2015)

Adav said:


> I got th same crap


Did this get fixed for you? I've had it for close to a say


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Not letting me cash out either.. great.. now have to wait till Thursday to get last weeks peanuts if they don't get it sorted by tonight.. why would they.. end of the month and they had the rent and investors payouts due first.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Brian Rasmussen said:


> Finished driving last night and do instant pay and it tells me "having trouble connecting to uber servers" today it is still doing this, anyone else having a problem. ..


Same problem here since Friday night. Including Saturday. This is what transpired this morning...



Adav said:


> I just got this crap


It is crap. Nice.


----------



## Joeyeking (Apr 3, 2017)

Same here they still own me $102 I work hard for this


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Pesty said:


> Not letting me cash out either.. great.. now have to wait till Thursday to get last weeks peanuts if they don't get it sorted by tonight.. why would they.. end of the month and they had the rent and investors payouts due first.


Yeah I had the same problem. So last night I woke to use the restroom @ 3:30am & tried to cash out one last time. It actually worked so I don't know if the after 12am rule is still in effect. It certainly wasn't last night.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

My funds were never transferred and one day showed short $20.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Yeah I had the same problem. So last night I woke to use the restroom @ 3:30am & tried to cash out one last time. It actually worked so I don't know if the after 12am rule is still in effect. It certainly wasn't last night.


I looked at 7am and had missed the time as nothing in the easy pay.. something up with my lyft pay also so gonna be a shitty week waiting to get paid till Thursday.

I still find it fishy as frick that no one was able to cash all weekend and suddenly it works when payments rolled over the next week.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

This is what Uber responded with after my third inquiry to my Fri & Sat pay. It's always wishy washy without commitment to a real answer.

Say whatcha mean and mean whatcha say....


----------



## Ride Deals (Apr 6, 2017)

There have been more and more problems with Instant Pay lately it seems


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah finally got my deposit and it was shorted by $19 change. I had to fight with them about that. They said a pax rebutted the fare and I drove her around needlessly causing an unusually high fare. She was 94 yo going to the dentist and she put in the wrong destination address, so I had to stop and call for the address. Her kids out the Uber app on phone so she had no idea how to use it.

Uber finally coughed up the fare to me. Uber thinks the pax is always right! I notice when $20 is missing. Wrong girl.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I just started this week and used it for the first time and it was in my bank account instantly and I was shocked. When I made other online payments it takes days to show up. But this was my first time doing it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm having the same "Looks like we're having trouble reaching the uber servers" problem. It's been happening for several hours. If it is a maintenance break then they need to publish the downtime in advance and provide a better user message indicating that.

It is also funny how everything else seems to be working, just not the ability to pay me. I'm glad I have less than $100 on the balance and that I cashed out before. I think from now on whenever I get more than $20 or $30 I am going to cash out right away.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm having the same "Looks like we're having trouble reaching the uber servers" problem. It's been happening for several hours. If it is a maintenance break then they need to publish the downtime in advance and provide a better user message indicating that.
> 
> It is also funny how everything else seems to be working, just not the ability to pay me. I'm glad I have less than $100 on the balance and that I cashed out before. I think from now on whenever I get more than $20 or $30 I am going to cash out right away.


They want that because they keep 50 cents profit each time.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

For people getting the "Looks like we're having trouble reaching the uber servers" message when trying instant pay from the app note that you might be able to log in as a driver at uber.com and get your money that way. I just tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm having the same "Looks like we're having trouble reaching the uber servers" problem. It's been happening for several hours. If it is a maintenance break then they need to publish the downtime in advance and provide a better user message indicating that.
> 
> It is also funny how everything else seems to be working, just not the ability to pay me. I'm glad I have less than $100 on the balance and that I cashed out before. I think from now on whenever I get more than $20 or $30 I am going to cash out right away.


I cash out before midnight each day that I drive.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CherylC said:


> I cash out before midnight each day that I drive.


If I did that the 50 cents charge would be half my pay.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Omg! Why bother driving?


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I use two different accounts to be paid BOA for Lyft and use another for Uber. went Friday night to cash out for Lyft, no cash says I got paid. BOA sends email saying they no longer except insta-pay deposit your money will be deposited in three days. Looked on Lyft BOA is not one of the banks.
So after being with BOA for 33 yrs. Bye Bye


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

BOA is my bank for years too. I am very tempted to just go to a credit union and be done with banks!


----------



## Trip2Stephan (Apr 13, 2017)

Pesty said:


> Not letting me cash out either.. great.. now have to wait till Thursday to get last weeks peanuts if they don't get it sorted by tonight.. why would they.. end of the month and they had the rent and investors payouts due first.


Same here. I have Regions, It worked fine for months. Now all of a sudden this past weekend it tells me it's "repaying" me. Imnstant pay doesn't work any longer so I switched it to another if my credit union debit cards. Now it shows instantly in That account but the funds aren't available because it is deposited by uber as a check hold. Wtf?


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

When someone messes with something that worked fine before, that is usually not a good sign. Not where money is involved. I no longer drive, but I totally have new respect for people that do. Low wages, beating up your car, taking all the risk. I try to tip $5 just because it's the decent thing to do.


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> I see what is happening. Uber wants people to use their Go Bank Card card but people will not do this...willingly. They'd rather use their own debit cards, so suddenly there will be errors of this nature so they'd have no other choice BUT to use Uber's Go Bank Card.


That's not the case with me. I do use the GoBank card, cause I get the money faster and without a fee, but I did get an error message recently, and also a "false" message telling me that I couldn't use instant pay because of one of several listed reasons. I tried it an hour later and it worked. I think it was just glitching.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

intrakitt said:


> That's not the case with me. I do use the GoBank card, cause I get the money faster and without a fee, but I did get an error message recently, and also a "false" message telling me that I couldn't use instant pay because of one of several listed reasons. I tried it an hour later and it worked. I think it was just glitching.


So Gobank is like an online bank and you can use the account like a regular checking account but no bank nearby? Do they have ATM for free?


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

According to my bank just now, I'm allowed 10 deposits to my card over a 30-day rolling period.

In other words, no Instant/Express Pay for me til May 1st. We'll see.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

About the time I was explaining in another thread how no matter what Uber's canned responses were, BoA was *not* to blame...it coincided with a Greenlight Session the upcoming Saturday. So I made sure to go. Lady from Uber (had to be between 19 and 25), came with a laptop and Verizon mifi. I sat down with her, told her I had problems with instant pay, and _*the instant I said my bank was Bank of America she cut me off and said "Oh we don't use Bank of America anymore". *_I of course asked why, she responded "Well I don't want to get into who was or wasn't wrong, but--" and then launched off into a spiel about the WONDERS of getting a GoBank Card.  I told her that's messed up but I absolutely appreciate getting an answer, even if it wasn't an answer I wanted. I told her about the canned responses and she said "Oh you just have to escalate those, throw in a few f-bombs and eventually an actual person will respond."

She was nice. We talked about other stuff (namely how pax try to get over on drivers), she updated something so I _should_ stop getting UberXL pings (never turned the app on after that day to find out if it worked or not), and that was it.

Soooo...I have my answer. We now know Uber no longer uses Bank of America, so all these "BoA is too stringent with fraud" theories can finally get tossed out the window (their fraud detection works with money going out not in but not going down that road on this site again). Now, is this *specifically* because they want to FORCE people on to GoBank? _*I believe so*_, but I don't have any hard and fast evidence that's the case. Plausible deniability is on their side (plus evasiveness).

Who knows I may get a GoBank Card in the future, but the whole experience left a bad taste in my mouth to the point I don't really want to deal with Uber for the time being, if ever again. Lyft is far from perfect but they're not Uber, so for now its just them.


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

Brian Rasmussen said:


> Finished driving last night and do instant pay and it tells me "having trouble connecting to uber servers" today it is still doing this, anyone else having a problem. ..


I too have been having the issue where it tells me I am no longer eligible for instant pay possibly due to financial reasons or account in arrears etc. I started receiving it two weeks ago. Of course when my gas light was on and I was literally about to transfer all of my money. So I was pissed thinking Uber did something to my account and I immediately drove right to the Cincinnati Uber office. Like the other few times I've been there the employee took about fifteen minutes looking over my account and said I see nothing wrong it must just be something on the back end but unfortunately I can't do anything. So I left angry and immediately wrote support. Mind you I had NOT changed any financial info and I DO have the gobank card. After about four copied and pasted responses I finally got one that applied to me which said this is a known issue with some instant pay users and a team is currently working on it. So for the past two weeks I've been able to transfer once around 1 am each night. It's ridiculous and I'm about to go drive for orderup and GrubHub bc Uber gets everyone dependent on instant pay and then at the worst times they just take it away and I have no way of getting gas or taking care of myself until a week later.


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

The fact that they were apparently reworking the app without telling anyone probably explains it. Not even called instant pay anymore lol


----------

